# Auf welchen Shooter freuen Sie sich am meisten?



## Administrator (2. Februar 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## MICHI123 (2. Februar 2006)

naja Splinter cell ist kein shooter...
aber ich finde es verwunderlich, dass 20% das angeklickt haben. ich dachte eigentlich crysis würde als absolut ganz klarer sieger hervorgehen... naja es gab ja auch nicht so einen hype darum. 
aber ich warte eindeutig am sehnlichsten auf CRYSIS


----------



## doceddy (2. Februar 2006)

ich freue mich auf stalker


----------



## Bonkic (2. Februar 2006)

doceddy am 02.02.2006 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ich freue mich auf stalker




das ist clever, denn da kannst du dich noch lange freuen.


----------



## spider_fx (2. Februar 2006)

Bonkic am 02.02.2006 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> doceddy am 02.02.2006 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Killtech (2. Februar 2006)

[X] UT2007

Tolle Technik, grandioses Spielprinzip, super Langzeitmotivation.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. Februar 2006)

Killtech am 02.02.2006 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] UT2007
> 
> Tolle Technik, grandioses Spielprinzip, super Langzeitmotivation.
> 
> MfG, Killtech


Dito.


----------



## Phade (2. Februar 2006)

Seitdem ich auf der Cover-DVD das Preyvideo gesehen habe, bin ich hin und weg! Ich habe mich dabei erwischt, wie ich mit offenem Mund davor gesessen habe.  Ich habe erstmal dem ein oder anderem Nicht-Spieler das Video gezeigt und sogar die haben es sie freiwillig (naja, fast  ) zu Ende angeschaut.
Das wird der mit Abstand innovativste Shooter des Jahres. Auch die Grafik ist bombastisch!     
Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat: ANSCHAUEN, los!


----------



## Chemenu (2. Februar 2006)

Condemned

Der nächste Geniestreich von Monolith.


----------



## Mario27 (2. Februar 2006)

ich freu mich schon auf den titel "armed assault"   
hab schon hohe erwartungen drangesetzt.

cya M27


----------



## sternitzky (2. Februar 2006)

OF2.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2006)

Natürlich ganz klar auf den Operation Flashpoint Ableger *Armed Assault*. 



			
				sternitzky am 02.02.2006 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> OF2.



Falls Du damit Operation Flashpoint 2 meinst, dass wird es vielleicht nie geben, zumindest vom Namen her  Bohemia Interactive hat sich nämlich schon lange vom Publisher Codemasters getrennt und dieser besitzt die Namensrechte, so wird der direkte Bohemia Nachfolger von OFP wohl nicht Operation Flashpoint 2, sondern ganz anders heißen. Auch der Operation Flashpoint Ableger von Bohemia, also eine Art OFP 1.5, der in diesem Jahr erscheint (wohl so Mai / Juni) heißt *Armed Assault*.


----------



## bierchen (2. Februar 2006)

Stalker und UT2007 ok, von den anderen hab ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## DoktorX (4. Februar 2006)

Was ist CRYSIS?


----------



## Dumbi (4. Februar 2006)

DoktorX am 04.02.2006 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist CRYSIS?


Hast du dass denn noch nicht mitbekommen?   :-o 
http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=447540


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (4. Februar 2006)

Armed Assault natürlich, allein wegen den Ausmaßen, Möglichkeiten und nicht zuletzt der Community wird da nix anderes (für mich) annähernd mithalten können


----------



## sternitzky (4. Februar 2006)

Shadow_Man am 02.02.2006 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ganz klar auf den Operation Flashpoint Ableger *Armed Assault*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenns ein moderneres mindestens so gutes Spiel wie Operation Flashpoint gibt, ist es mir letztlich doch egal, wie das Spiel dann heißt.


----------



## spiderman0171 (4. Februar 2006)

shit... wollte eigentlich meine Stimme Crysis geben... Nur dumm das ich daneben gklickt habe und Armed Assault erwischt habe    
Seit der Techdemo freue ich mich wie ein kleines Kind auf Weihnachten drauf...


----------



## hitazcl (7. Februar 2006)

Na ich habe mich mal für Stalker entschieden,
da ich ja leider noch nicht viel über den neuen Shooter von Crytek weiß und kenne. Das Half-Life 2 Add-On steht aber auch nicht da drüber. Deswegen Stalker!


----------



## Zubunapy (7. Februar 2006)

Eigentlich keiner von den og. Ich freue mich gewaltig auf Stargate SG-1. Endlich als Tealc (Setzt sich das eigentlich aus Tee mit Schuss Säufer zusammen?) die Gua-Ul´d wegrotzen! Kuh´l.


----------



## gliderpilot (7. Februar 2006)

Zubunapy am 07.02.2006 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich keiner von den og. Ich freue mich gewaltig auf Stargate SG-1. Endlich als Tealc (Setzt sich das eigentlich aus Tee mit Schuss Säufer zusammen?) die Gua-Ul´d wegrotzen! Kuh´l.


Ich will dir ja nicht deine Vorfreude zerstören, aber 



Spoiler



einer muss es ja tun 


:
News - Stargate SG-1: Kein neuer Publisher, endgültiger Abbruch  
Oder hab ich was verpasst?

Naja, @Topic: Crysis!


----------



## HPman (24. Februar 2006)

ganz klar Crysis.


----------



## umihussi (28. Februar 2006)

Bonkic am 02.02.2006 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> doceddy am 02.02.2006 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lol stimmt ich wurde sagen ca´ bis 2060 dann kommt es mit Duke Nuke rauskommen.....    
und wir dürfen dann alle ruhig sterben.....


----------

